# need new 1 TB External Hard disk Suggestion ?



## Skyh3ck (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi guys

for a very long time i am planning to buy a new 1 TB external hard drive.

I am looking to buy WD my passport Ultra. Amazon.in is selling the HDD at 3800/- and other site is selling same HDD at 4500/-

has anyone bought this hdd from amazon, what about warranty on hdd bought from amazon.in

please help.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 28, 2014)

i've bought a seagate expansion desktop 2 TB from them. Go for the WD one. their delivery speed is among the best (amazon fulfilled orders).

Warranty is on the serial no (i don't think they even ask for bill)


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 29, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> Hi guys
> 
> for a very long time i am planning to buy a new 1 TB external hard drive.
> 
> ...



i have three wd ultra 1tbs
one from flipkart and two from amazon.in
no issues with either one
only thing is amazon.in gave a free pouch with it


----------



## Skyh3ck (Sep 29, 2014)

thank a lot for help, what about WD elements.

Does it require external power source ?? 

WD elements sell for 300 cheper than Passport ultra.

Which one is good from both ?


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 29, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> thank a lot for help, what about WD elements.
> 
> Does it require external power source ??
> 
> ...



i have an elements 2tb its not worth it
get the ultra its faster and more compact etc
elements is old and slow in comparison and is a usb 2.0 drive


----------



## Skyh3ck (Sep 29, 2014)

thanks, i will go with WD Passport Ultra now, dont know if Amazon will give free pouch or not


----------



## karthikn_jay (Oct 13, 2014)

I already own an Seagate 1TB Backup Plus and wanted to buy another 1TB external hdd. So, this time I opted for WD My Passport Ultra Titanium from Amazon. When I bought it, the price was around Rs.4000/-, now it is showing Rs.3800/-, seems like the price is changing every day and now. 

I was worried about packaging after reading some negative reviews from other buyers but the packaging was in good condition and I think it may have been shipped from Bangalore (I opted for 1-day delivery). For warranty, you have to register the serial number and purchase date on WD website as soon as you open the box.

You've to buy pouch separately though. And lastly, WD ultra looks smaller and stylish than Seagate BUP and is also actually faster, getting around 90-120 MB/s write speed.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Oct 14, 2014)

karthikn_jay said:


> I already own an Seagate 1TB Backup Plus and wanted to buy another 1TB external hdd. So, this time I opted for WD My Passport Ultra Titanium from Amazon. When I bought it, the price was around Rs.4000/-, now it is showing Rs.3800/-, seems like the price is changing every day and now.
> 
> I was worried about packaging after reading some negative reviews from other buyers but the packaging was in good condition and I think it may have been shipped from Bangalore (I opted for 1-day delivery). For warranty, you have to register the serial number and purchase date on WD website as soon as you open the box.
> 
> You've to buy pouch separately though. And lastly, WD ultra looks smaller and stylish than Seagate BUP and is also actually faster, getting around 90-120 MB/s write speed.



true, the price fluctuates a lot. right now its 4499 the least and 4548 least from another (amazon fulfilled seller)


----------



## $hadow (Oct 14, 2014)

I purchased mine for 3.6k and after 3 days it was 4.4k or something on fk.


----------



## insaneYLN (Oct 17, 2014)

How is the *ADATA HV620* 1TB USB3.0 portable hard disk drive, HV620 External Hard Drive__External Storage_Products_ADATA Technology? I am contemplating on getting this, as a gift for one of my cousins.


----------



## seamon (Oct 17, 2014)

insaneYLN said:


> How is the *ADATA HV620* 1TB USB3.0 portable hard disk drive, HV620 External Hard Drive__External Storage_Products_ADATA Technology? I am contemplating on getting this, as a gift for one of my cousins.



No.
WD My Passport Ultra.


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Oct 21, 2014)

i want to buy a 1tb wd hdd and i am getting 1000 rs off at paytm website is it reliable to buy from them or i should consider going to nehru place and buy from any seller there.

please provide suggestions regarding sellers in nehru place or i should buy online.??


----------



## karthikn_jay (Oct 21, 2014)

Blue Ripazah said:


> i want to buy a 1tb wd hdd and i am getting 1000 rs off at paytm website is it reliable to buy from them or i should consider going to nehru place and buy from any seller there.
> 
> please provide suggestions regarding sellers in nehru place or i should buy online.??


Either buy from online sites or from showrooms like croma as they will have the right price and warranty claims and after sales service will also be easy. Local sellers aren't mostly trustable (I had a bad experience ).


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 21, 2014)

Blue Ripazah said:


> i want to buy a 1tb wd hdd and i am getting 1000 rs off at paytm website is it reliable to buy from them or i should consider going to nehru place and buy from any seller there.
> 
> please provide suggestions regarding sellers in nehru place or i should buy online.??


buy from amazon/flipkart/snapdeal.
local sellers here charge 800-1000 more for the same HDD.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 20, 2015)

anyone has snapdeal, amazon or flipkart discount coupon so i can buy WD 1 TB and get some discount also, or any offer going on like 10 % cashback or something


----------



## $hadow (Apr 21, 2015)

Skyh3ck said:


> anyone has snapdeal, amazon or flipkart discount coupon so i can buy WD 1 TB and get some discount also, or any offer going on like 10 % cashback or something



Fk is giving 10% on cards check it out.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 21, 2015)

FK price is above 5k, and even after 10% cashbak it will be 4500, however all other site giving 1 TB WD for 4000 without any offer, FK people are gone mad, evey day they keep increains price slowly

- - - Updated - - -

i would like if any one have any snapdeal coupon extra


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 30, 2015)

ok guys how is this ADATA 2 TB for 6200 with 3 year warranty

Adata HV620 2TB Hard Disk - Buy @ Rs.6184/- Online | Snapdeal.com


how good is the company with ASS, performance, I was thinking for WD 1 TB which is around 4200, but if i put 2 k more i get 1 TB more

so suggest friends what is good option here


----------



## kkn13 (May 1, 2015)

Skyh3ck said:


> ok guys how is this ADATA 2 TB for 6200 with 3 year warranty
> 
> Adata HV620 2TB Hard Disk - Buy @ Rs.6184/- Online | Snapdeal.com
> 
> ...



not worth it
WD or worst case-seagate is recommended
WD is the best ,totally worth the extra buck
none of the others really last(except Seagate but its after sales is bad so risky)


----------



## gameranand (May 1, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> not worth it
> WD or worst case-seagate is recommended
> WD is the best ,totally worth the extra buck
> none of the others really last(except Seagate but its after sales is bad so risky)



I am using that HDD and not facing any problems at all. Speeds are quite good as compared to others. Although I muist say that I got that Driver for 4800INR.


----------



## Skyh3ck (May 2, 2015)

gameranand said:


> I am using that HDD and not facing any problems at all. Speeds are quite good as compared to others. Although I muist say that I got that Driver for 4800INR.




Which one you got WD or ADATA, how much capacity, from where you bought it ?


----------



## gameranand (May 2, 2015)

Skyh3ck said:


> Which one you got WD or ADATA, how much capacity, from where you bought it ?



ADATA one. 2 TB, bought from Amazon for ₹4800.


----------



## Skyh3ck (May 2, 2015)

wow, when you bought it, cna i get fot that price


----------



## kkn13 (May 3, 2015)

gameranand said:


> I am using that HDD and not facing any problems at all. Speeds are quite good as compared to others. Although I muist say that I got that Driver for 4800INR.



still its risky in the long run


----------



## Skyh3ck (May 3, 2015)

i have seen many people complaing about WD external drives PCB problem, can we use the hdd from External hdd as internal hdd of laptop ?


----------



## gameranand (May 3, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> still its risky in the long run



I don't think so. 2-3 of my friends also using ADATA for years without any problems.


----------



## kkn13 (May 4, 2015)

Skyh3ck said:


> i have seen many people complaing about WD external drives PCB problem, can we use the hdd from External hdd as internal hdd of laptop ?



nope
atleast not in WD Ultra drives
even opening them up can ruin the pcb from what ive heard
perhaps  [MENTION=293224]DK_WD[/MENTION] can elaborate

- - - Updated - - -



gameranand said:


> I don't think so. 2-3 of my friends also using ADATA for years without any problems.



ohh then ill take your word for it
though for after sales only WD has good after sales in India from what ive seen


----------



## gameranand (May 4, 2015)

WD hard drives are good and their ASS is also very good. I am using 3 WD hard drives myself.


----------



## DK_WD (May 5, 2015)

Skyh3ck said:


> i have seen many people complaing about WD external drives PCB problem, can we use the hdd from External hdd as internal hdd of laptop ?



Hi [MENTION=72751]Skyh3ck[/MENTION],

I agree with [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION], it’s not a good idea to open up the HDD unless you have the special tools.

You can refer the link below for getting the more information regarding the opening up a drive 

*www.digit.in/forum/service-rma-watch/189290-wd-my-passport-has-stopped-detecting.html#post2192502

Hope this information helps.


----------



## $hadow (May 5, 2015)

DK_WD said:


> Hi [MENTION=72751]Skyh3ck[/MENTION],
> 
> I agree with [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION], it’s not a good idea to open up the HDD unless you have the special tools.
> 
> ...



Hey, I place RMA for my passport ultra nad I was told to sent back a VAT form. What's that? I was never asked to fill it earlier.


----------



## DK_WD (May 6, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Hey, I place RMA for my passport ultra nad I was told to sent back a VAT form. What's that? I was never asked to fill it earlier.



Hi [MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION],

In order for me to assist you further I would need to get some additional information from your end that requires secure information. So I need to move this conversation to a private conversation. 

Please check your inbox


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 6, 2015)

try looking in amazon, sale is going on, 1 tb external is for 4K approx... if you get for 2k then go for it


----------



## Skyh3ck (May 6, 2015)

today the price of 1TB WD was 3799 withouth any cashback, if i can manage a sbi card from somewhere i can get it with 15% cashback on mobile app, anyway, how good it is for 3799 for 1 TB


----------



## ashs1 (May 7, 2015)

Skyh3ck said:


> today the price of 1TB WD was 3799 withouth any cashback, if i can manage a sbi card from somewhere i can get it with 15% cashback on mobile app, anyway, how good it is for 3799 for 1 TB


A very decent deal considering wd passport ultra's is always hovering around 4.5 k
Btw.. The 15%cashback offer applies only on transactions that are above ₹5000...so I think the wd passport alone would be not enough for cash back


----------



## ajayritik (May 7, 2015)

Guys can someone please post the link for the External 1 TB HDD deal on Amazon .


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 7, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys can someone please post the link for the External 1 TB HDD deal on Amazon .



Toshiba Canvio Basics HDTB310AK3AA USB 3.0+USB2.0 1TB External Hard Disk


Link:Toshiba Canvio Basics HDTB310AK3AA USB 3.0+USB2.0 1TB External Hard Disk - Buy Toshiba Canvio Basics HDTB310AK3AA USB 3.0+USB2.0 1TB External Hard Disk Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in


----------



## $hadow (May 7, 2015)

^^ it is a risky buy. If it runs it will run properly and if you run into some issues be ready for a crapy ASS. But what can I say even WD is pissing me off.


----------



## Skyh3ck (May 7, 2015)

ok so waiting for my WD 1 TB  my passport ultra drive, i also bought a Maharaja Dry Iron for 249, normally a iron costa more than 500 so i think i got two good deal for 1TB hdd for 3799 and Iron for 249, waiting for it to arrive


----------



## ajayritik (May 7, 2015)

Skyh3ck said:


> ok so waiting for my WD 1 TB  my passport ultra drive, i also bought a Maharaja Dry Iron for 249, normally a iron costa more than 500 so i think i got two good deal for 1TB hdd for 3799 and Iron for 249, waiting for it to arrive



Would have helped if you could have posted the link for the WD 1 TB HDD.
I guess the deal is no longer valid. Is it?


----------



## kkn13 (May 7, 2015)

dont get Toshiba,I bought one a while ago
ran into issues,ASS is very poor even worse than Seagate


----------



## $hadow (May 8, 2015)

Few months back I also got a deal for 3.8k from amazon on the HDD.


----------



## kkn13 (May 8, 2015)

Looks like WD Ultra got a price drop!!
*www.amazon.in/WD-Passport-Ultra-Po...=UTF8&qid=1431083885&sr=8-1&keywords=wd+ultra
until recently it was for 4.8k


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 8, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> dont get Toshiba,I bought one a while ago
> ran into issues,ASS is very poor even worse than Seagate



I got my Toshiba USB 2.0 500 GB drive replaced with a new USB 3.0 one in RMA. Seagate gave me a refurbished drive in RMA which failed in 6 months. 

So for me, Toshiba is better than Seagate.


----------



## kkn13 (May 8, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I got my Toshiba USB 2.0 500 GB drive replaced with a new USB 3.0 one in RMA. Seagate gave me a refurbished drive in RMA which failed in 6 months.
> 
> So for me, Toshiba is better than Seagate.



I guess its situational then
still Im not buying any non-WD drives anymore personally,have had too many experiences(not that any of my WDs were flawless,but after sales and RMA has been very good for me before)


----------



## Skyh3ck (May 9, 2015)

the deal is gone, but keep watching many times on amazon.in prices is reduced for some time, you can buy then, i am still waiting for my hdd to arrive


----------



## Skyh3ck (May 11, 2015)

ok guys, i have got my WD 1 TB hdd delivered today by Amazon. it has 3 year warranty

now, there are some softwares saved on the wd hdd, can you please tell me what should i do with it, can i delete it and format the hard disk, are those software available on western digital site, 

also how can i protect folders on my drive, so when i give the hdd to friends, they cant access the confidential data ?


----------



## $hadow (May 13, 2015)

Use the bundled software to protect your data. And beside avoid giving your confidential data to anyone because locks are for the good people not for those who know how to break those locks.  And also do register the drive.


----------



## Skyh3ck (May 13, 2015)

can i make this hard disk bootable, to install windws 7, linux etc, or can i install windows 7 directly on this drive? is there any harm in it?

Also is it possible to make multiple partition in external drive, like one partition each for Movies, Music, Data, Software etc, is there any harm in doing it.

Also is it necessary to use those bundled software, or i can just re format as i wish?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 13, 2015)

Yes you can but its not recommended as its not good for the drive in long run.

Its also possible to make partitions on the drive. 

As for the bundled softwares, I never cared enough to use them.


----------



## Skyh3ck (May 13, 2015)

how can i parition my wd external hard disk, and do i need to make primary, logical and extended parition just like the internal hard drive, 

what is the procedure to do that, also is there any harm in doing it ?


----------



## DK_WD (May 14, 2015)

Hi  [MENTION=72751]Skyh3ck[/MENTION],



> can i make this hard disk bootable, to install windows 7, linux etc, or can i install windows 7 directly on this drive? is there any harm in it?



There is no issue if you are going to make the external drive as bootable drive. For bootable OS Installation, I’d suggest you to use the thumb drive for booting and formatting of the laptops and PCs.

To create a bootable drive, you can use a Windows USB/DVD Download Tool. For more information regarding the software,  you may refer to the link below

*www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/windows-usb-dvd-download-tool



> Also is it possible to make multiple partition in external drive, like one partition each for Movies, Music, Data, Software etc, is there any harm in doing it.



As per  [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION], I agree with him. The external hard drives can be partitioned to small drives so that there will be more drive in your external hard drive. Based on my knowledge, I’d not advise you to create the partition for the external drive because if any power failure occur, then PC will ask you to format the drive, and it's the first stage of losing the data or corrupt the drive. 

For alternatives, I advise you to create the folder inside the drive rather than the partition.



> Also is it necessary to use those bundled software, or i can just re format as i wish?



I agree with  [MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION]. WD softwares provides you the encryption and security for data. It’s recommended to use the software for protection. 

For your future references, I will provide you the link that can help you to download the WD softwares

Support Answers

Hope it helps.


----------



## Skyh3ck (May 15, 2015)

ok what about the bundled cable, what happens if WD usb cable gets lost or malfunction, what are the alternatives, can we use mini usb cable from mobile charger, ot does it require wd cable only, the pin is very unique ?


----------



## Lenny (May 19, 2015)

I just bought WD 1 terra a month ago. I've always used WD. So far it's pretty well does the job for me.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 30, 2015)

Guys WD or Seagate?

Is paytm safe enough for buying SSD ?


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 1, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Guys WD or Seagate?
> 
> Is paytm safe enough for buying SSD ?



WD is the best imho


----------

